# drawText verpixelt?



## bruce85 (4. Okt 2012)

Hallo,
der Titel sagt schon alles, wenn ich auf ein Canvas zeichnen möchte, also drawText, dann sieht die Schrift verpixelt aus.
Ich hab mal ein Screen im anhang hochgeladen.

Wie könnte ich das Problem umgehen?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## schlingel (4. Okt 2012)

Umgehen gar nicht. Du kannst versuchen mit Antialiasing und Blur-Masks hier etwas zu ändern.

Also z.B. dein Paint so initialisieren:

```
Paint paint = new Paint();
paint.setAntiAlias(true);
```


----------



## bruce85 (4. Okt 2012)

Sieht doch schon viel besser aus. 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle hilfe.

MfG


----------

